# Palms Molla Serie



## MOORLA (7. Januar 2015)

Da hier ja schon  das ein oder andere Mal diese Rute genannt wurde und ich nun so ein  Stöckchen mein eigenen nennen darf, hab ich gedacht ich verfasse mal ein  paar Worte zu der Serie.


Ich habe mir das Solid Tip Baitcasting Modell gegönnt:
http://www.lurenatic.de/ruten/baitcasting/palms-molla-msgc-62mlxxf.html


Angegeben ist sie mit 5-18g Wurfgewicht und die Rute ist 188cm kurz. 



Die  Palms Molla Serie stammt aus Japan und wird dort zum  Schwarzbarschfischen eingesetzt. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin geht  die Serie von 0,8 bis rauf auf über 60Gramm. Es gibt diese Ruten als  Baitcasting und Spinnruten. Bei der Molla-Serie hat jedes Modell einen  eigenen, auf das Einsatzspektrum abgestimmten Blank. Diese sind mit der  so genannten X Carbonorogy gewickelt. Vielen kennen das vielleicht –  Diese gekreuzte Struktur im Blank. Bei manchen Ruten ist dieses ein  Designelement, bei der Molla ist das aber wirklich eine letzte, vom  Rutenende Richtung Spitze gewickelte Carbonschicht. Ich habe die Rute  heute noch nicht am Wasser gehabt, aber vom „Wedeln“ her kann ich mir  vorstellen, dass die ihren Zweck erfüllt. Diese hat den Zweck dafür zu  sorgen, dass sich der Blank an sich im Wurf nicht verdreht und soll im  Drill für Kraft sorgen. Erster Eindruck: Das kommt hin! Die Rute fühlt  sich enorm sensibel an. Aber das werde ich noch ausgiebig herausfinden. 



Die  Rute ist verdammt schnell und stellt sich verdammt schnell wieder  zurück. Dazu wird wohl der Spitzenring aus Torzit sorgen. Torzit ist  ziemlich leicht und somit kommt der Blank schneller zurück. 



Zur  Qualität habe ich ja an anderer Stelle schon mal was geschrieben. Wie  erwartet ist auch bei der die mir heute der UPS Mann gebracht hat alles  bestens. Der Kork ist in Ordnung, eben so wie vernünftiger Kork  aussieht. Keine großen Flickstellen, keine Löcher. Das passt. Ansonsten  sind die Zierwicklungen, die Details aus Metall und der Logo im  Griffende alle sauber angebracht und ohne jeden Kratzer. Mir gefällt  auch die Kombi aus Kork und Duplon am Griff recht gut. 



Das wäre so mein allererster Eindruck der Rute. Bisher hatte ich sie vorher nur mal am Wasser kurz bei jemandem gesehen.
Ein paar Fotos stelle ich morgen mal ein. Falls Fragen sind nur zu!


LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Interessante Rutenserie..vor allem in dem Preissegment eine (bessere?) Alternative zur GL Bosco oder TW Backhoo.

Ob der Torzit Spitzenring sich da wirklich sooo bemerkbar macht oder das Rückstellvermögen nicht doch überwiegend auf die ST Bauweise zurückzuführen ist?


----------



## MOORLA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich würde die Molla in der Tat sogar trotz des günstigeren Preises als (bessere) Alternative zur Del Sol sehen. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich hochwertig und sauber und die verwendeten Bauteile wie Rutenhalter und Ringe sind 1a im Preisbereich unter 200€, hast du vermutlich ja gesehen. 

Wie groß der Effekt des Torzitrings jetzt wirklich im Einzelnen ist - ich weiß es nicht. Dazu bin ich nicht tief genug drin im Thema. Was ich aber halt sagen kann ist, dass sie sich echt fix zurück stellt.

Mehr dann heut Abend nach der Arbeit.


----------



## WM76 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Ich würde die Molla in der Tat sogar trotz des günstigeren Preises als (bessere) Alternative zur Del Sol sehen. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich hochwertig und sauber und die verwendeten Bauteile wie Rutenhalter und Ringe sind 1a im Preisbereich unter 200€, hast du vermutlich ja gesehen.
> 
> Wie groß der Effekt des Torzitrings jetzt wirklich im Einzelnen ist - ich weiß es nicht. Dazu bin ich nicht tief genug drin im Thema. Was ich aber halt sagen kann ist, dass sie sich echt fix zurück stellt.
> 
> Mehr dann heut Abend nach der Arbeit.


 
 Sieht nach einer tollen Rutenserie aus. Freue mich auf Deine weiteren Berichte!


----------



## MOORLA (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich wollte ja gestern eigentlich noch Bilder einstellen... Bin aber leider erst um 18:30 Uhr bei der Arbeit raus. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es heute. 

Wenn ich einige Zeit mit gefischt habe dann erstelle ich natürlich auf meiner Homepage auch einen Testbericht. 

Lg Alex


----------



## WM76 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja gestern eigentlich noch Bilder einstellen... Bin aber leider erst um 18:30 Uhr bei der Arbeit raus. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es heute.
> 
> Lg Alex



Wenn ich um 18:30 aus dem Büro raus bin, machen meine Kollegen Witze, dass ich "halbtags" arbeite |supergri  Arbeitszeiten sind (leider) sehr branchenabhängig


----------



## MOORLA (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich hau mich weg ;-) 
Ich fange aber schon um 6:30 Uhr an ;-)...  Immer diese langen Donnerstage  ;-)


----------



## MOORLA (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

So dann hier noch ein paar Bilder... Nicht gerade die besten, aber bei dem Schneeregen wollte ich schnell wieder heim 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/d8ae358d2af87b426de2746ec90d9ac0.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/42afd785d10527540099dc03d8b934b0.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/2a696a3c078127f3ea3af3c58664b3f3.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/2f7c3cff86aca940071af3ed6ac4fb96.jpg

Sogar im Auto sieht die gut aus ;-)

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/46753a71b08f83eebf920268c160910d.jpg

Also das Gefühl mit dem Teil ist echt aller erste Sahne. Ich hab mit nem 5gr. Bullet-Weight gefischt...  Mit dem Kauf hab ich definitiv nix falsch gemacht!!!  

LG


----------



## felixR (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Hallo Leute, ich hab auch 2 Modelle aus der Serie und muss echt staunen. Solche tollen Ruten gibt es für den preis nirgends anders. Ich hab das selbe Modell wie moorla und dann noch ne 67lxf die von 3 bis 10 Gramm geht. Beide sind echt sensibel, man merkt jedes kleinste Steinchen am anderen Ende. Wie moorla schon sagte sind die Dinger echt schnell und stehen sofort wieder. Sie haben auch richtig Bombe Rückrad, da brauch man auch bei der kleineren , wie ich die habe, keine angst vor nen 70+ Zander haben. Toll verarbeitet sind sie natürlich auch. Es macht echt Spaß damit zu fischen, ich kann sie nur weiterempfehlen! Natürlich muss man sich bei ner Serie von ca 27 Ruten Modellen die richtige für sein einsatzzweck raussuchen. Ich hab mir 2 extra-fast Modelle gehohlt weil ich ausschließlich mit jigs und rigs fische , also reine Gummipeitschen [emoji16] .


----------



## WM76 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Danke für die Bilder! Verarbeitung scheint sehr gut zu sein, Komponenten sind super, wenn der Blank auch noch mithält, dann ist die Rutenserie ein Schnäppchen! Wie ist die Sensitivität/Blankübertragung im Vergleich zu den Hearty Rise Ruten, bspw. der Zander Force?


----------



## MOORLA (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich denke, dass man die beiden Ruten echt schwer miteinander vergleichen kann. 

Ich selbst habe die Zander Force (HH) auch... die ZF ist in ihrem Bereich eine echt Superklasse-Rute (ich mag die echt). Ich nutze sie meistens zum leichten Jiggen oder auch mal zum Twitchen mit Wobblern um die 8-13cm. Die hat Power ohne Ende!

Meine Molla ist da aber etwas filigraner und ich persönlich will sie auch nur für Rigs nutzen (außerdem hatte ich mal Bock auf eine Baitcast-Kombo). Die Rückmeldung ist nach den ersten paar Testminuten ähnlich der Zander Force, nämlich wirklich spitze.
Wenn ich öfters am Wasser war (das lassen im Moment nur leider die äußeren Bedingungen nicht zu), dann berichte ich natürlich wieder.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

@felix oder andere 

kann jemand ein bild von der spitzenaktion der rute einstellen?
würde mich sehr interessieren, wann sie steifer wird.
danke

von dem model hier_
*Palms Molla MSGC-67LXF*


http://www.lurenatic.de/ruten/baitcasting/palms-molla-msgc-67lxf.html


----------



## felixR (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> @felix oder andere
> 
> kann jemand ein bild von der spitzenaktion der rute einstellen?
> würde mich sehr interessieren, wann sie steifer wird.
> ...


Ich versuche dran zu denken[emoji16] bin nämlich morgen abend erst wieder zu hause. Hast du nen Wunschgewicht was ich dran hängen soll?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Wäre nett von dir danke. 
20g wären gut. 
Und auch die allgemeine Biegekurve, wenn du einfach an der Schnur ziehst um zu sehen wie die Aktion ist wenn zum Beispiel ein siebziger Hecht dran ist. 
Vielleicht kannst du noch sagen wann das Rückgrat anfängt, also ab welchem Ring von der spitze wirds härter. 

Würde mir und vielleicht auch anderen sehr weiterhelfen


----------



## felixR (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Jo , kriege ich hin. wenn du nicht soweit weg wohnst kannst auch gerne mal vorbei kommen und sie die angucken. Gruß Felix


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Danke für das Angebot, aber die Bilder reichen bestimmt. 
Wohne 40km von Hannover weg, ist bestimmt weiter weg von dir


----------



## felixR (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ja, Hannover ist 190 km weg. Ok dann mach ich dir ein paar Bilder. [emoji6]


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

:m:vik:


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

na noch keine lust gehabt felix?


----------



## felixR (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich mach das morgen, ich war die letzten Tage nicht zu hause und bin vorhin erst zurück gekommen. Ich hab es aber nicht vergessen [emoji16]


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Jo, mach wenn du zeit hast. 
Ist ja zum glück nicht lebenswichtig )


----------



## felixR (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich geh gleich ins Bett und steh morgen zeitig auf , nicht das du mir vor Neugierde umkippst [emoji23]


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Mach dir kein stress, ich halte durch. 
Viel schlimmer ist es wenn ich tackle im ausland bestelle und nicht weiss wann es ankommt. 
Da können die nächte schon kurz werden [emoji3]

Kennst du vielleicht jemanden der auf der suche nach ner shimano aldebaran bfs xg oder scorpion 1001 xt ist?


----------



## felixR (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Also so ne alde hätte ich ja schon gerne, aber nur weil ich sie gerne hätte und nicht brauche. Hab mir nämlich erst ne Brenious geholt. Aber ich hör mich mal bei de Kumpels um.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Die alde is ne geile rolle. 
Mir ist die Übersetzung nur zu schnell irgendwie. 

Die Brenious ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. 
Gibt aber noch nicht so viele infos. 

Ab wieviel gramm wirft sie den vernünftig, hast schon ganz leichte köder probiert?


----------



## felixR (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ja also ab 3 Gramm geht die richtig gemütlich. Ich hab mal mit meinen Kumpel am Wasser rum gespielt als nix beißen wollte , da hat er nen Tiny Fry 38  (1, 5Gramm ) auf ca 10- 12 Meter geschmissen. Aber das war nur Spielerei weil angenehm ist was anderes. Aber nen guter Werfer wirft 2,5 Gramm dauerhaft locker.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. 
Werde die Rolle mal im Auge behalten und vielleicht mal testen sobald der Winter vorbei ist.


----------



## felixR (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Sorry, hab doch ein bisschen länger geschlafen [emoji16] 
Ich mal verschiedene Gewichte dran gebaumelt. 20 Gramm ,  da sieht mann nicht viel.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/17/37bfa8cc182b6451e3c9558ce9640987.jpg
150 Gramm Almette Frischkäse [emoji1] http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/17/88ba2897d60f4b2bd8d300606e7b0f49.jpg
So dann nen halben Liter Wasser http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/17/2d523628b1d9e9e4364a4def8b07eb9f.jpg
Und jetzt 1, 5 Liter Wasser, die Flasche steht noch auf dem Boden. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/17/0cab1c7e866d8ac1b0f06d217c125c4e.jpg
Ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Na endlich bin ich auch zurück. 
War so schönes Wetter heute, da dachte ich fahr mal bisschen Los Schwing mal die Rute. 
Nur die Fische wollten leider nicht so wie ich. 
2 Barsche in 6 Stunden, aber gut gab's schon schlimmere Tage. 

Deine Bilder helfen mir auf jeden Fall sehr weiter, danke dafür. 

Und das ist die Molla MSGC 67LXF? 3-10g WG. 

Hat mächtig power laut den Fotos das Ding. 
Wie es aussieht ist das genau das was ich suche zum Gummiangeln. 

Du hast ja damit schon bisschen geangelt. 
Wie viel Gewicht maximal würdest du der Rute denn zutrauen um die Jigs noch gut zu führen?

Werde sie mir wohl demnächst bestellen wenn ich keine Alternative finde. 
Der Preis lockt natürlich auch sehr, die meisten anderen Japan Ruten sind deutlich teurer. 

Das einzige was mich vielleicht bisschen stört ist das Gewicht der Rute mit 129g. 
Aber wahrscheinlich merkt man das gar nicht mal so doll. 
Meistens waren meine Ruten in dem gleichen Wurfgewichtsbereich um die 100 g.  
Das war schon sehr angenehm. 

Vielleicht würde mir aber auch die MSGC 66ULXF mit 0,8-7g WG reichen. 
Je nachdem wann die Rute schlapp macht. 
Ob man da noch 7g Jigs plus 7-10cm gummis führen kann?  
Vielleicht hat  jemand die beiden und kann was dazu sagen inwieweit sie schwächer ist und was damit möglich ist.


----------



## felixR (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Jo das ist die MSGC 67LXF. Die hat richtig Power. Ich hab mir die auch zum Gummi peitschen geholt, das geht richtig top. Absolut geile Rückmeldung. Ja  werfen kannst du mit ihr etwas mehr, würde sagen bis 12 Gramm und wenn du sinnig machst auch locker 14. Und die lassen sich auch noch  gut fischen. Ihr optimales Wurfgewicht würde ich so bei 5-7 Gramm einordnen. Macht richtig Spaß. Mit der kleinen. Und der Preis ist richtig geil. Das etwas höhere Gewicht stört mich persönlich nicht, ist nen gutes Handling. Die kleinere kenne ich nicht aber sie würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

dann ist sie wohl genau richtig für mich.
die kleinere davon ist zwar auch interessant, aber damit musst du halt wirklich leichte köder fischen und kannst nicht zwischendurch mal 10g plus köder ranhängen.


----------



## felixR (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ja ich sowas ist noch was für mich , für so 0, 9 Gramm Noike kemkem Rubberjig's mit trailer.


----------



## MOORLA (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich war vorgestern nochmal los mit meiner Molla... zwar wegen dem schlechten Wetter auch mal wieder nur kurz (die Barsche wollen im Moment eh mal so gar nicht), aber ich muss echt sagen, selbst wenn man mal keinen Fischkontakt hat ist es einfach nur geil mit dieser Kombo zu fischen. Die Molla gibt bei 5gr. Bullets sowas von eine geile Rückmeldung, das ist der Wahnsinn. 

Und beim Wurf lädt die sich auch noch richtig gut auf!

Wenn der erste Fisch dran zappelt werde ich mich auf jeden Fall nochmal melden und dazu etwas schreiben.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

hab heute auch meine molla 67lxf bekommen, macht einen echt guten ersten eindruck.
schön straff, die verarbeitung ist gut und fühlt sich einfach super an.
sieht auch besser in echt aus als auf den fotos.
warte nur noch auf meine revo ltz, die noch beim zoll liegt.
danach werd ich erstmal ans wasser zum testen, aber ich denke sie wird mich nicht entäuschen...


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ist das bei euch auch so, dass der Leitring (der erste von der Rolle)
Anders herum steht, mit den 2 stegen Richtung Spitze. 




Der nächste Ring ist dann wieder andersherum. 



Sieht nur irgendwie komisch aus finde ich, sonst stört es ja nicht. 
Bei meinen anderen Ruten stehen die immer in eine Richtung, deswegen ist es mir nur aufgefallen.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ist bei anderen Herstellern auch so...


----------



## Urban_Stepper (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

möglich.
war nur bei meinen anderen ruten (graphiteleader, abu, major craft, greys) immer anders


----------



## felixR (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich weiß das jetzt gar nicht aus dem Kopf, hab ja die selbe


----------



## MOORLA (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Habt ihr noch ein paar geile Fotos Leute? Vielleicht sogar Fangfotos mit der Rute?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Februar 2015)

Ich war jetzt zweimal los mit der Molla, aber leider noch nichts gefangen. 
Irgendwie bin ich mit der Rückmeldung noch nicht ganz zufrieden. 
Ob es am Gewässergrund lag, weiß ich noch nicht genau. 
Ich meine aber mit meinen anderen Ruten hatte ich an derselben Stelle etwas mehr Rückmeldung in die Hand. 
Das werfen ist aber super damit. 
Ab etwa 5g ist die Blank Aufladung Top. 
Ab 3g lädt er sich jedoch noch nicht gut auf,  wie das Anfangs Wurfgewicht angegeben ist. 
Aber man kommt ab 3g auch schon auf eine gute Weite. 
Man kann mit der Molla zwar auch über 10g noch gut werfen, aber das führen ist nicht ganz Optimal. 
Ich denke bis 7-8g Jigkopf + 3" Shad fühlt sie sich wohl, vielleicht noch bis 4 inch Shad. 

So empfinde ich es jedenfalls, manch anderer traut der Rute vielleicht auch etwas mehr zu. 
Ich hoffe ich kann sie demnächst mal im Drill erleben.


----------



## MOORLA (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Also das mit der Rückmeldung kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich war vorgestern mit dem Texas Rig unterwegs und hatte eine super Rückmeldung. Steinig-teilw. Schlammiger Boden.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich mich nich irre hast du ja eine mit Solid Tip. 
Die verhält sich bestimmt auch etwas anders als meine 67LXF. 
Hast du noch eine Rückmeldung auf 20 m Entfernung mit 5g Kopf in die Hand und das bei schlammigen Boden?


----------



## MOORLA (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Jap genau die habe ich. Und ja mit nem 4,8gr Bullet plus Trailer hab ich da noch Gefühl.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

20m Entfernung 5gr. Kopf und schlammiger Boden.
Ich sach mal, da ist es ziemlich unmöglich einen Auftreffen auf dem Grund über die Rute wirklich zu spüren. Ich denke da bildet man sich das mehr ein, weil man sieht das die Schnur lockerer" wird, aber reel fühlen glaube ich nicht. Macht den Versuch nochmal nachts im Dunkeln


----------



## MOORLA (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Du merkst natürlich nicht das "klacken" wie wenn das Blei auf einen Stein oder harten Boden donnert, aber man merkt in der Rutenspitze, wenn der Druck des Absinkens von der Rute genommen wird indem das Blei auf den Boden auftrifft. Als ich zuletzt los war habe ich bewusst nicht auf die Schnur geschaut...

Aber du hast schon Recht.. schlammiger Boden ist eventuell auch nicht immer gleich schlammiger Boden... Ich denke auch, dass es auf den Köder ankommt den man verwendet... wenn man beispielsweise einen langen Gummi am Jig fischt kommt es oft vor, dass man noch weniger merkt, wenn Schlamm im Spiel ist (ist zumindest meine Erfahrung).

Aber wie gesagt... ich finde die Rute wirklich top. Die hat sich gefühlstechnisch wirklich super in mein Hearty Rise Sortiment eingereiht  ... da wird im Frühjahr bestimmt noch die ein oder andere folgen.


----------



## felixR (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ja die solidtip hat natürlich eine etwas bessere Rückmeldung, ist ja logisch. Aber bei der 67lxf konnte ich auch nicht meckern, aber bei uns hier , fische ich bis auf ein Gewässer , auch auf recht festem Boden. Aber ich nehme beide Ruten gerne, es ist definitiv kein fehlkauf gewesen


----------



## Kaka (30. März 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Mich macht diese Serie jetzt auch langsam neugierig und das  trotz meiner Tailwalk BackHoo, mit der ich super zufrieden bin. Aber man  kann ja nie genug bekommen ^^

Welche Spinning würdet ihr empfehlen? Ausschließlich gefischt werden...

- Spinner Größe 2
- kleine Wobbler bis max. 5 cm

Extraangabe: Stammbach ist sehr schnell fließend. UL fällt also weg,  sonst macht die Rute schnell den Halbkreis beim Einkurbeln gegen die  Strömung. 

Welches Spinning-Modell empfehlt ihr?


----------



## RayZero (31. März 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



Kaka schrieb:


> Mich macht diese Serie jetzt auch langsam neugierig und das  trotz meiner Tailwalk BackHoo, mit der ich super zufrieden bin. Aber man  kann ja nie genug bekommen ^^
> 
> Welche Spinning würdet ihr empfehlen? Ausschließlich gefischt werden...
> 
> ...



Für Hardbaits und Spinner die Palms Molla MSGS-65L+2MF

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/spinning/palms-molla-msgs-65l2mf.html

Lasse gerade von Nippon-Tackle prüfen, ob die Tailwalk Gekiha KR S672ML noch zu bekommen ist #h. Wollte eigentlich auch eine Molla, aber Lurenatic bekommt die die ich will erst wieder im Herbst rein... Die Tailwalk Gekiha KR S672ML ist so ähnlich wie die Backhoo nur noch etwas schneller und mit mehr Rückgrad. Bei der Del Sol gefällt mir der Griff überhaupt nicht.

Von deiner Backhoo kommt diese Woche der Nachfolger rein Kaka -> Die Backhoo Rise.


----------



## Kaka (31. März 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Eine ähnliche habe ich im Visier, aber die etwas längere. 67L2F. 

Bei mir ist es nicht eilig. Mal sehen wann ich mir eine bestelle. Will ja selber überprüfen ob sie wirklich deutlich besser als die BackHoo ist. Daher wenn überhaupt auf jeden Fall ne Molla.


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich bin drauf und dran die Palms Molla MSGS-65L+2MF zu ordern. Bin einfach so neugierig bzgl. den Ruten. Der Kampf mit dem Tackleaffen im Hirn ist eine Qual. Fühle mich fast wie Gollum und Smeagol 

Wer überzeugt ihn endgültig? |rolleyes


----------



## MOORLA (7. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Also ich hab mir grad wieder ne Molla geordert :-D... Gollum hat gewonnen!


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir grad wieder ne Molla geordert :-D... Gollum hat gewonnen!



Dito. Gollum ist aber auch stark...

:vik:


----------



## MOORLA (8. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ja das liegt einfach daran, dass die Ruten mega geil sind und wohl das beste P/L-Verhältnis derzeit haben. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert.

Schaun wir mal wenn ich sie in den Händen halte :-D


----------



## Kaka (8. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Wehe die ist nicht deutlich besser als meine BackHoo


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (8. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wehe die ist nicht deutlich besser als meine BackHoo



ich bin mal gespannt auf Dein Urteil. Ich zögere nämlich auch noch.

Bin momentan auch noch mit der Aori unterwegs und überlege auch schon...scheiss Tackleaffe.


----------



## RayZero (8. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Die zwei Ruten kannst leider nicht vergleichen Kai 
Deine Backhoo hat eine Fast-Action mit 10g WG und die von mir genannte eine Regular-Fast, was wiederum den Hardbaits zu Gute kommt.
Leider gibt es momentan keine zweiteilige Molla mit 10g und Fast-Action #c

Nippon-Tackle hat sich bezüglich meiner Tailwalk GEKIHA KR auch noch nicht gemeldet ... bin kurz davor mir ne Veracity von Abu statt nem JDM Stock zu holen...


----------



## Kaka (8. April 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Vielleicht falsch geschrieben, ja. Sagen wir es so, dass sie mir mit meinen Ködern am Bach noch mehr Spaß macht 

Und ich bin ehrlich, eigentlich ist es ein sinnloser Tacklewahn bzw. Tackleaffenkauf, auf den ich mich trotzdem wie ein Kleinkind freue [emoji6]


----------



## nada1988 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Ich war heute auch mit meiner neuen Combo aus Palms Molla MSGC-66M2F 7-21g und Revo MGX am Kanal, um die Barschmuttis zu ärgern. Die haben leider nicht so ganz gewollt, aber der Reihe nach. 
Direkt am Anfang unter einer Brücke den ersten 15cm Barsch auf 1er Mepps verhaftet, dann direkt meinen Lieblingsspot angelaufen. Leider wollten sich auch nach ca. 10min keine Barsche einstellen, was mich wunderte, normalerweise steht da immer der ein oder andere gute Barsch. Ich wollte gerade weiter ziehen, da biss auf den gerade angehängten Squirrel ein ordentlicher Hecht von 60cm. Und es sollte nicht der einzige bleiben. Innerhalb von 30m rund um den sonstigen "Barschspot" herum fing ich 6 Hechte zwischen ca. 40 und 70cm. Ein richtig Dicker von schätzungsweise 80cm (schon sehr groß für den Kanal) ging leider kurz vor der Landung ab. 
Später gab es noch ein paar ordentliche 30er Barsche und einen dicken 57cm Döbel. 
Die Molla hat total souverän agiert, bin absolut begeistert. Auch die feinsten Stupser von 10cm Barschen werden gut übertragen, die Hechtbisse sowieso. Vom feinsten, genau das was ich mir erwünscht hatte! Den 80er Hecht hatte ich ohne Probleme unter Kontrolle, leider saß der Haken sehr knapp. 
Gefischte Köder waren Mepps Aglia 1 & 3, Squirrel SP 61, Rapala X Rap shallow, 8cm Shad + 5g Jig. Konnte man alles gut führen, gerade die Minnows und Spinner liefen klasse, top Rückmeldung, aber auch die Gummis ließen sich gut führen. 
Auch die MGX passt hervorragend an die Rute (+5,5kg Stroft).
Alles in allem ne total runde Sache!


----------



## Angler9999 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



Kaka schrieb:


> Dito. Gollum ist aber auch stark...
> 
> :vik:



Davon scheint es mehrere zu geben....


----------



## Kaka (2. September 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Davon scheint es mehrere zu geben....



Auch eine weitere bestellt? 

bei mir wars zuletzt ne Palms Gallery :q


----------



## Angler9999 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Palms Molla Serie*

Nö aber angeschaut, die die ich haben wollte waren alle ausverkauft und erst im Okt. wieder da.


----------

